# Gun Stock Carving/ Making



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Does any one know if there is a blog about gunstock carving or making?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=gun+stock&sa.x=9&sa.y=14#1151


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks lew, and gman, thats really nice


----------

